# los angeles clubs, centuries, races...



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

alright l.a. area/so. cal riders...

i currently am in los feliz and have biked the griffith/pasadena/la canada area and a little bit on the west side (pch mostly). usually solo or with a few friends. i will be moving to the west side later this year. 

i've seen various groups/clubs out there on the roads but am not sure of their various focuses/intensities. it'd be great to find a nice group that's friendly to beginners but also with some fast guys that i can learn from. as for centuries, i did the tour de cure and cool breeze this past year and am looking forward to solvang in the spring.

there's a tour of canyons race (tt/crit/roadrace) in april that sounds appealing to try as my first crack at doing a race. anyone done it?

what are everyone's favorite clubs, centuries/fun rides, and if you race, races?

john


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've been riding on Saturday mornings with a casual group called the Beverly Hills Spokesmen. They're really, really cool and mellow people. I've only ridden with them a few times but so far I'm glad I found them. They're receptive to new people and beginners. They take a pretty easy pace for the most part, with a select few of us opening it up from time to time. I think another group of them go on longer, more challenging rides on Sundays. You can find them on the Yahoo boards.

A more official club is La Grange. From what I hear, they're fast and not very friendly.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

*La Grange is cool*

La Grange seems to have that reputation, I got the same comments from lots of people too. However, that has not been my experience with them at all - not even close. 

They are a racing oriented club though so people who aren't looking for fast & furious might get it from their no-nonsense group rides. First timers should ride the "Friendly Friday" ride that's a lot more social. First time I did that ride I probably had 5-10 people ride up and introduce themselves and nary a one made any critique of my pack skills.


----------

